# Loading dumps with Blowers



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Since I see this alot on muni operation I thought this was the best place to ask. How do you guys stop it from packing in the box? I know a easy solution is running box heaters but I noticed alot of the operations I see dont have it. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*dump boxes*

A lot folks simply rock the trucks back and forth 
and the tailgate act like a big vibrator in one bang.

Mud is different story where a gradall wouldhave the truck
driver raise the dump body and reach in the dump box 
with the boom and bucket and break the suction created
by the mud stuck in the dump box.

You can buy dump body slick liners too as well if desired.

Being paid by the hour for a haul truck does not merit the 
cost of a slick liner if the truck is not working the year round.

Most of it is the size of the liner desired and cost per square foot
and whether it will be installed in one piece or in pieces for fit the box.

I can help you with this if you want a liner etc.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I cannot tell you what we use but, it's red and most big trucks use it.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow etc.*



Hamelfire;1231492 said:


> I cannot tell you what we use but, it's red and most big trucks use it.


UH HUH,

Only my dinosaur knows for sure.:yow!:


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

UHMW...
http://www.superslide.com/


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

fluid film ?


----------



## Mr Bigblock (Dec 9, 2008)

im thinking more like diesel


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

shooterm;1231434 said:


> Since I see this alot on muni operation I thought this was the best place to ask. How do you guys stop it from packing in the box? I know a easy solution is running box heaters but I noticed alot of the operations I see dont have it. Thanks for any tips.


Plastic box liner works great...really slippery, don't try to stand on it when it's wet.

http://www.polyzone.com/asp/Application.asp?PG=2113


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Antifreeze.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hamelfire I know exactly what you're talking about. I know they used to do that around here but have stopped...reasons I'm sure you can guess.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Yah I understand the red fluid . Only reason we have been shy with it is most of our snow sites sit on a health providers site could be a huge issue. I know all about the banging box's, liners, site excavators for packed snow just wondering if anyone has has tips for loading it with the blower to avoid it. Just a example I know with a loader if you fluff the snow in the box rather the dump as fast as you can you can avoid most of the packing. Thanks for any input.


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

I really dont think there is. If you have sander bodies, rin the chain. and then just slam the gate. At least that is our method.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow dumps*



haligan125;1255432 said:


> I really dont think there is. If you have sander bodies, rin the chain. and then just slam the gate. At least that is our method.


Short of spraying the walls of the dump bodies with the RV antifreeze prior to the snow removal job the only other option is to purchase horizontal discharge dump bodies with pusher plates and telescoping cylinders.NO more raised dump boxes or tipovers with thses dump bodies.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Our new trucks have vibes and that works for 99% of it so we are finding.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

line the box's with poly. Its cheap and works great! Haven t had to shovel corners out for years now!


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

You guys might like this video 

Loading Dumps with Blowers


----------

